# Juiceworld 120g Journal (56k warning)



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

So after my Tank Disaster, I have decided to fix the tank, remake the Stand/Canopy, possibly go for a sump and generally upgrade and improve my 120g.

Tank before unvoluntary draining






























Most of the browning on the sword was because they were poking out of the top of my smaller tank and were getting burned by the light.

Specs will be:
120g Tank.
250w MH light.
2217 Ehime filter, Possibly a sump not sure on this as of yet.
Pressurized CO2
Not sure on the substrate yet. More then likely Fluorite.

I will post some pics of my current set-up later as I cant find my camera. The wife hide it from my 1y/o and cant remember where she hid it (much like everything else lol)

I'll add pics as I progress throughout this project.

This time I plan on making a nice new stand. Got me a brand new circular saw for Christmas, as well as a canopy to house the lighting.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i like the driftwood?where did you bought it?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I got it at Big Al's on Dundas for $21.99.


----------

